# Stahls� Introduces New Heat Seal Glitter Flake Material



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Stahls’ Introduces New Heat Seal Glitter Flake Material*

Stahls’ has recently introduced Heat Seal Glitter Flake material, a time-saver for creating high impact spirit, dance, and fashion designs. This new product has the same popular textured glitter finish as CAD-CUT® Glitter Flake but without a carrier backing, eliminating the need to peel the carrier when decorating with Stahls’ Rip-Away Appliqué process. 

Heat Seal Glitter Flake is available in 13 colors and sold in 40-inch wide yardage.

For more information, visit stahls.com/flake. 
Stahls’ ID Direct™, a GroupeSTAHL Company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ ID Direct™ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ ID Direct™ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahlsID.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

